# Trouble keeping phone's battery alive



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Maybe my phone is just a dud I don't know but lately it only lasts about 4 or 5 hours of Ubering while plugged in. I've tried different cables and different chargers (all 2.1 amp) and it's the same thing. What's odd is sometimes it lasts much longer without problems so I'm wondering if it's a software issue. I only run the apps that I'm actually using. More often than not, that's TripLog2, the Driver app and Google Maps. Occasionally the Rider app as well.

The phone is a Nexus 6P which was a flagship phone just a year or two ago.
I'm tempted to buy a portable battery pack but I feel like I shouldn't have to unless my phone's battery is toasted. If it's a software issue then I'd rather just resolve that.

Anyone else run into this?

EDIT: My issue has been resolved (sawdust in the USB port) but feel free to continue posting tips for others with similar problems.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Found a fantastic app called, "Ampere" that shows you how much current your Android phone is drawing or burning through. I'm going to use this to troubleshoot.
I've already discovered that one of my home chargers is a POS while another one is the bomb despite them both being advertised as having the same specs.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gombosdev.ampere


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

I found that automatic mileage loggers drain my battery like crazy! Go to Office Depot or other office supple place and get some cheap mileage logs and pens.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bean said:


> Maybe my phone is just a dud I don't know but lately it only lasts about 4 or 5 hours of Ubering while plugged in. I've tried different cables and different chargers (all 2.1 amp) and it's the same thing. What's odd is sometimes it lasts much longer without problems so I'm wondering if it's a software issue. I only run the apps that I'm actually using. More often than not, that's TripLog2, the Driver app and Google Maps. Occasionally the Rider app as well.
> 
> The phone is a Nexus 6P which was a flagship phone just a year or two ago.
> I'm tempted to buy a portable battery pack but I feel like I shouldn't have to unless my phone's battery is toasted. If it's a software issue then I'd rather just resolve that.
> ...


Get a quick charger.
Leave phone plugged in while you Uber. I have 2 identical phones,pop battery out.

Also dim your screen down.
Your screen is 25% to 40% of your power use depending on brightness.


----------



## Citronbull (Feb 29, 2016)

Your battery wears out after a few hundred cycles. You can't really avoid that. Your best bet is to keep it plugged in while driving.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Citronbull said:


> Your battery wears out after a few hundred cycles. You can't really avoid that. Your best bet is to keep it plugged in while driving.


That's the thing, I do keep it plugged in 100% of the time I'm driving. It still discharges.
Ampere has shown me that it's sometimes charging, sometimes not. It would seem that either the port on the phone is going bad or I have multiple cables that are bad.


----------



## 781623 (Nov 17, 2016)

Bean said:


> Maybe my phone is just a dud I don't know but lately it only lasts about 4 or 5 hours of Ubering while plugged in. I've tried different cables and different chargers (all 2.1 amp) and it's the same thing. What's odd is sometimes it lasts much longer without problems so I'm wondering if it's a software issue. I only run the apps that I'm actually using. More often than not, that's TripLog2, the Driver app and Google Maps. Occasionally the Rider app as well.
> 
> The phone is a Nexus 6P which was a flagship phone just a year or two ago.
> I'm tempted to buy a portable battery pack but I feel like I shouldn't have to unless my phone's battery is toasted. If it's a software issue then I'd rather just resolve that.
> ...


My main charger is a 2.4 and my 2-year old iPhone 6 plus stays charged 100% all the time. Now, I have noticed a difference in the 2.1 vs 2.4.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I just got done doing a three hour shift and as usual I noticed my battery getting lower than it should have been. I fired up Ampere which confirmed it was draining despite being on a charger. So I unplugged it, and plugged it back in and Ampere then showed it was charging fairly decently. It eventually got fully charged and gave me no problems the rest of the morning.

Based on that I'm pretty sure it's my phone's plug. I may try cleaning the contacts with alcohol and see if that improves things but it's not too horrible if I have to reseat it once in awhile. I was all ready to buy new cables/charger but I'm thinking that'd be a waste of money.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Your cars cigarette lighter might not put out enough power for a 2.1amp charger, I had this probably in my wife's Subaru I plugged on normal charger into my Nexus 6P and it was discharging just running navigation. Yet the same setup works in every other car I've used it in. I'd make sure you have a good cable and charger by one that's quick charge compatible, in my car outlet a quick charger plugged into a cig outlet charges my nexus in about 40 minutes from almost dead no matter what I'm doing on it. I bought a dual outlet one on Amazon and it keeps both my phones fully charged. The dual outlet is a regular USB and USBC outlets it was $17 I think. Keeps both my Nexus 6p and Nexus 6 charged and heck it'll even charge my iPad air 2 no problem. 
When I'm ubering I'm running 
Hurdlr 
Waze
Spotify
WiFi Hotspot for my tablet and other phone 
Uber 
Lyft 
Hovit 
And no drain issues on the same phone as u. Now if I do all of this unplugged it will die in 4 or 5 hours 
So to recap its either your car or your charger.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

I plug all my devices into this little puppy right here, does very well.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZPZARQW/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## jjfad (Jan 5, 2017)

New high end Smart phones draw a lot of power. Standard USB connector won't be able to supply enough power to power and charge. You need higher end charger.

Get one of this. There are newer higher rated version but this should be enough. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VH84L5E/?tag=ubne0c-20

Then if you still have problem, it is your cable. I noticed that some if not most USB cable can't be handle the higher current. I have two cable one doesn't deliver enough the other thicker cable that came with Samsung Note 5 delivers plenty of current. Use the original USB cable that the phone came with. If not test with other cables. Throw away those cheap cables when you find one that works.


----------



## Roadsterguy (Jan 28, 2017)

As tohunt4me mentioned, check your screen brightness. Most of a phone's battery usage go to power the screen.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I love Ampere, knowing the true charge rate has been great.

You could have a bad cigarette outlet, a bad USB connector, a bad wire... but with Ampere you can trouble shoot the problem away!


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I love Ampere, knowing the true charge rate has been great.
> 
> You could have a bad cigarette outlet, a bad USB connector, a bad wire... but with Ampere you can trouble shoot the problem away!


Exactly! It's been a wonderful tool!
I cleaned out my phone's USB port with alcohol and so far it's been charging proper. Ampere has confirmed this.
I do a lot of wood working as a hobby so it wouldn't surprise me if I had some saw dust in there or something.

If you guys have any other tips though, feel free to keep posting for other people who may find this thread looking for the source of their own problems.


----------



## Le6end (Dec 4, 2016)

Bean said:


> Maybe my phone is just a dud I don't know but lately it only lasts about 4 or 5 hours of Ubering while plugged in. I've tried different cables and different chargers (all 2.1 amp) and it's the same thing. What's odd is sometimes it lasts much longer without problems so I'm wondering if it's a software issue. I only run the apps that I'm actually using. More often than not, that's TripLog2, the Driver app and Google Maps. Occasionally the Rider app as well.
> 
> The phone is a Nexus 6P which was a flagship phone just a year or two ago.
> I'm tempted to buy a portable battery pack but I feel like I shouldn't have to unless my phone's battery is toasted. If it's a software issue then I'd rather just resolve that.
> ...


Hi , the best solution is to have a spare phone . Any phone that will give you enough time to get your main phone 100% charged turned off . I use an old phone with a very low 1 year payment for data etc . Also it help to put phone on night mode , low Brightness , and turn on battery saver


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

If you're using a USB adapter with a cable, remember that the cable has to be rated for 2.1 amps, too, some aren't. I was having this problem too and when I switched to a better high-amp rated cable, no more problems.


----------



## Leftythewiseguy (Jun 1, 2016)

What is your cell phone network? If you're on GSM like T-Mobile or AT&T, you can carry a fully charged back up phone. When your battery dies, just switch your SIM card to your backup while you recharge your main phone. This won't work if you're on CDMA like Sprint or Verizon.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

My money is on the cable...


----------



## Dixie (Apr 20, 2017)

swingset said:


> If you're using a USB adapter with a cable, remember that the cable has to be rated for 2.1 amps, too, some aren't. I was having this problem too and when I switched to a better high-amp rated cable, no more problems.


I have run into this and now clear my google maps after every trip. It helps a little but I have started trying to keep my battery charged to at least 89 % before I walk out the door. The uber app just uses a lot. The second phone might be a good idea. but how do you keep the same number so you can receive the notifications?


----------



## BrunoG (Mar 22, 2017)

I noticed my Nexus 6 would gradually lose charge even while plugged in if I kept the screen on while driving. It supports fast charging so I bought a
AUKEY Car Charger, Flush Fit Quick Charge 3.0 Port for Samsung Galaxy S7/S6/Edge, LG G5, HTC 10 and More on Amazon and no longer have the problem.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Bean said:


> Maybe my phone is just a dud I don't know but lately it only lasts about 4 or 5 hours of Ubering while plugged in. I've tried different cables and different chargers (all 2.1 amp) and it's the same thing. What's odd is sometimes it lasts much longer without problems so I'm wondering if it's a software issue. I only run the apps that I'm actually using. More often than not, that's TripLog2, the Driver app and Google Maps. Occasionally the Rider app as well.
> 
> The phone is a Nexus 6P which was a flagship phone just a year or two ago.
> I'm tempted to buy a portable battery pack but I feel like I shouldn't have to unless my phone's battery is toasted. If it's a software issue then I'd rather just resolve that.
> ...


The Uber driver app keeps the screen on all the time, that's the biggest energy hog of a phone. Switch to the rider app and it will fade and blacken the screen but then if you get a ping you may not react in time, especially if you have to do the fingerprint thing.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Bean said:


> That's the thing, I do keep it plugged in 100% of the time I'm driving. It still discharges.
> Ampere has shown me that it's sometimes charging, sometimes not. It would seem that either the port on the phone is going bad or I have multiple cables that are bad.


I say replace your cords.


----------

